# Re: Engineers !!!!!



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Claudia Cutler <ccutler@canada.com>* on *6 Mar 2000 14:04:55 -0800*
There is no difference except for the size.  I am part of the 3 Fd Engr Sqn.Ottawa For the past 8 years.  You are joining a very proud unit.  Have you visited there web site.  Search for Land forces central area and all the ontario reserve units show up.  31 CER is there.  Excellent web page.  Good luck any questions let me know I am very well versed in the engineer field and I married an engineer.  just call me a groupie.
On Mon, 28 February 2000, "The Griffith Family" wrote:
> 
> Hello all .. my name is Shawn Barber and I‘m joining the 31Combat Engineer Regiment CER The Elgin‘s and I was wondering if anyone could tell me the difference between a combat engineer regiment and a field engineer regiment ? Thanks in advance ... 
> 
> Shawn =
__________________________________________________________
Get your FREE personalized e-mail at  http://www.canada.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The Griffith Family" <griffith@mnsi.net>* on *Mon, 6 Mar 2000 17:17:26 -0500*
actually my mother designed the 31 cer web page .. hehehe
Shawn
There is no difference except for the size.  I am part of the 3 Fd Engr
Sqn.Ottawa For the past 8 years.  You are joining a very proud unit.  Have
you visited there web site.  Search for Land forces central area and all the
ontario reserve units show up.  31 CER is there.  Excellent web page.  Good
luck any questions let me know I am very well versed in the engineer field
and I married an engineer.  just call me a groupie.
>
>
> On Mon, 28 February 2000, "The Griffith Family" wrote:
>
> >
> > Hello all .. my name is Shawn Barber and I‘m joining the 31Combat
Engineer Regiment CER The Elgin‘s and I was wondering if anyone could
tell me the difference between a combat engineer regiment and a field
engineer regiment ? Thanks in advance ...
> >
> > Shawn =
>
>
> __________________________________________________________
> Get your FREE personalized e-mail at  http://www.canada.com 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <davebo@seaside.net>* on *Mon, 6 Mar 2000 23:13:53 -0800*
Greetings From the west coastchimo.  I‘m a former member of 3 FES myself,
I left in 91 to come to the west coast.  Is Roy Cuyler still kicking around,
what about Myles.
 see you later.
Dave
--- Original Message -----
From: "Claudia Cutler" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 06, 2000 2:04 PM
Subject: Re: Engineers !!!!!
> There is no difference except for the size.  I am part of the 3 Fd Engr
Sqn.Ottawa For the past 8 years.  You are joining a very proud unit.  Have
you visited there web site.  Search for Land forces central area and all the
ontario reserve units show up.  31 CER is there.  Excellent web page.  Good
luck any questions let me know I am very well versed in the engineer field
and I married an engineer.  just call me a groupie.
>
>
> On Mon, 28 February 2000, "The Griffith Family" wrote:
>
> >
> > Hello all .. my name is Shawn Barber and I‘m joining the 31Combat
Engineer Regiment CER The Elgin‘s and I was wondering if anyone could
tell me the difference between a combat engineer regiment and a field
engineer regiment ? Thanks in advance ...
> >
> > Shawn =
>
>
> __________________________________________________________
> Get your FREE personalized e-mail at  http://www.canada.com 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

